# my new bunny questions



## lizzy357 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi everyone.i have a new bunny iv had her 2 weeks and shes just over 10 weeks old.she very cute.iv had her out everyday since for a cuddle and a run around the kitchen.at what age should i put her out in a run in the garden? When i go to get her from her hutch( which is putdoor) she runs around and hides behind her litter tray is she just playing or is she scared? On a couple of occasions she has thumped.not quite sure how to get past this? Or is normal? Thanks for any advice


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Congratulations on your new bunny friend, and joining this forum to learn more about bunny care. I too am a newbie to the forum, although have kept rabbits for many years. In that time, much has changed about bunny care. There are some really helpful people on here who will guide you, and some excellent threads (try stickies first, and read up as much as you can about diet, care and accommodation).

Because rabbits are a prey species (ie are hunted in the wild) their natural instinct is to run and hide. In time, she will learn to trust you and come to the front, rather than run away. it is early days yet. It is normal for a bunny to try and avoid being picked up. Try talking (or singing!) as you approach her, so you aren't a total shock and make her panic. Perhaps offer her a pellet. Also try a little nose rub when she is at the front of the hutch, when she is more relaxed. try and spend more hands-off time with/around her while she gets to knowand trust you.

Bunnies are sociable animals, so ideally need a bunny companion, so do read up on this too.

Welcome to the world of bunnies - they are marvellous little animals, but their care can be a steep learning curve!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

lizzy357 said:


> Hi everyone.i have a new bunny iv had her 2 weeks and shes just over 10 weeks old.she very cute.iv had her out everyday since for a cuddle and a run around the kitchen.at what age should i put her out in a run in the garden? When i go to get her from her hutch( which is putdoor) she runs around and hides behind her litter tray is she just playing or is she scared? On a couple of occasions she has thumped.not quite sure how to get past this? Or is normal? Thanks for any advice


I would leave her a couple more weeks before putting her out on the grass, she is still in the age range that is at high risk of bloat so you can start building up her time on the grass from around 12-14 weeks old 

As for her being scared being a prey species it does take a lot of time and patience to gain their confidence, the best way to gain their trust is to spend time with them on their level sitting on the floor ignoring them normally makes them come over to find out what's going on :lol:

Her confidence will also grow if she had a friend, personally I don't like keeping single rabbits (rabbits are an extremely social species so crave companionship) the difference you see between a lone rabbit and a happily bonded pair/group is amazing so I would recommend having her spayed when she is old enough and then have a look at some local rescues for a friend (rescue rabbits will be spayed/neutered, vaccinated and most likely micro chipped saving you the expense in the long run ) they will be able to find the best match for your girl and most will bond for a small donation 

Can I ask what your set up is like? (hutch and run size, and are they attached or separate?)
Do you know about vaccinations?


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

lizzy357 said:


> Hi everyone.i have a new bunny iv had her 2 weeks and shes just over 10 weeks old.she very cute.iv had her out everyday since for a cuddle and a run around the kitchen.at what age should i put her out in a run in the garden? When i go to get her from her hutch( which is putdoor) she runs around and hides behind her litter tray is she just playing or is she scared? On a couple of occasions she has thumped.not quite sure how to get past this? Or is normal? Thanks for any advice


Has she been vaccinated for Myxi and VHD yet? I never put mine outside on the grass without these vaccinations first, but she does need to be vaccinated regardless, especially as she lives outdoors. There's now a combined vaccination which is fab, and I put mine outside a week after the vaccination. Touchwood, I've had no problems with 7 rabbits so far 

She's hiding because she's scared, have you tried just opening the door and waiting for her to come to you in her own time? She's also thumping because she's scared, so I think a hands off letting her approach you in her own time tactic is probably best.


----------



## lizzy357 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi thanks for all your comments its really helpful.i sat at the hutch for a while before picking her up still had a little stuggle.today i let her have a free run of my living room she seemed to love it having a good look round and hopping with a little almost skip. her run will be seperate from her hutch.but i will wait before putting her on grass for a few.more weeks.is there anything i should do to try and stop her digging or just see whay happens i will be at home when shes in her run.i havent had her vaccinated yet what age should i do this? Thanks


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

The best way to introduce her too grass might be to pick a very little, and offer her it when she comes to the front of the hutch. she will soon associate you with good things, rather than scary pick-ups, and it will also help her tummy adjust slowly to eating grass - much better than just putting her and on it, when she might gorge herself and end up with all sorts of tummy troubles. if the first day goes ok, you can give her just a little bit more, and so on. It's all softly softly with buns, but you get used to it. It helps you both bond too!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

lizzy357 said:


> Hi thanks for all your comments its really helpful.i sat at the hutch for a while before picking her up still had a little stuggle.today i let her have a free run of my living room she seemed to love it having a good look round and hopping with a little almost skip. her run will be seperate from her hutch.but i will wait before putting her on grass for a few.more weeks.is there anything i should do to try and stop her digging or just see whay happens i will be at home when shes in her run.i havent had her vaccinated yet what age should i do this? Thanks


Rabbits can be vaccinated from 5 weeks of age so they she is plenty old enough 

As for the run it is much, much better for her if you have the hutch and run attached, especially as her most active time will be when you are in bed lol. 
Will you be getting her a friend? Rabbits are an extremely social species so do much better in pairs or groups


----------



## lizzy357 (Aug 13, 2012)

I might have to think about getting a new hutch and run then unless i try and adapt whay i have.i will get her booked in asap.thanks guys


----------

